# A Very Snowy Halloween...



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

We got 6 inches of snow in Massachusetts which killed my ability to set up as much as I want and how I wanted in time... In the end, it turned out good- the kids loved it and the parent were impressed. But my interactive talking magic mirror didn't get set up because of a) how cold it was- 34 degrees (drafts would have blown right into the house) and b) how wet it was (melting snow was everywhere).

So, next year (and I am already thinking about it)- weather pending. I will absolutely have the talking magic mirror and the stirring cauldron creep/ witch- in addition to what you see below. I want to also get to legit spotlights to to negate the needs for string lights. 

All in all- not too shabby.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Fantastic use of lighting colors - a wash of eerie blue, the red hot evil stuff on the tables, and the toxic green, glowing jars. Great job - oh, and the face on that JOL is amazing!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice job. Hear you about the snow. It buried pretty much everything, 21'' in Gardner, Ma. Glad it worked out for you though!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm a fan of the lighting you used - those pictures are beautiful.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm totally in love with the dragon-topped jar


----------

